# Coffee Machines in Umbria



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Staying in Umbria at present, have been managing to get some very good coffee and seen some interesting machines. I thought that some people may be interested









I particularly liked the La Spaziale with the eagle on top!

Paul


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Great pics,love the faema legend


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Forget cars & Motorbikes. i could look at espresso machines and HiFi speakers all day. love that Faema Legend as well.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

^ agreed,faema 1957 president pulling a shot whilst listening to some b&w nautilus,luvverley


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> ^ agreed,faema 1957 president pulling a shot whilst listening to some b&w nautilus,luvverley


Prefer Mordaunt Short performance 6, never get bored of them.

Off to Sicily soon. I see a lot of Rancilio machines there, they seem to like them probably because they are hard working and unfashionable (Like themselves), much unlike the north.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

you'll like this little old lady and her rancillio then,great pics

http://www.keesvanderwesten.com/news_sorrento.html


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol, nice one! surprised she can reach that lever


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> you'll like this little old lady and her rancillio then,great pics
> 
> http://www.keesvanderwesten.com/news_sorrento.html


She doesn't look strong enough - but looks can be deceptive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> I particularly liked the La Spaziale with the eagle on top! Paul


Yep the Spaziale wins hands down - looks positively magisterial - imagine having that in your kitchen - quite a conversation piece.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Think that the copper boiler with eagle is just window decoration in the background,don't think the S40 comes with such decoration,looool

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=la+spaziale+s40&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=BYaOUYQqiMk9_-eAaA&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=320&bih=505


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Top half of a Bezzera is it?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I reckon you could be right


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> ^ agreed,faema 1957 president pulling a shot whilst listening to some b&w nautilus,luvverley


Completely OT, But I have a set of B&W DM602 S1's next to me that I got second hand in 2003, Despite taking a bashing whilst going to uni and back in the back of friends cars several times between 04 and 07 they're still punchy and deliver amazing sound quality compared to all these soundbars and surround sound units everyone buys these days.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Completely OT, But I have a set of B&W DM602 S1's next to me that I got second hand in 2003, Despite taking a bashing whilst going to uni and back in the back of friends cars several times between 04 and 07 they're still punchy and deliver amazing sound quality compared to all these soundbars and surround sound units everyone buys these days.


Absolutly, these were my 1st speakers some 17 years ago, loved them. Cant part with my B&W CDM 7NT surround sound set, still use them for tv/DVD. Upgraded to Mordaunt short performance 6/ Roksan for music.

Cant seem to spend the same on an espresso machine as HiFi, if so probably have a speedster sat in the kitchen now, drool


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the top machine, it says Victoria Arduino on the base? I have never seen one before.

Paul


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I think they are one of the oldest espresso machine makers


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Think it's the Adonis,very cool


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty sure they rebrand Nuova Simonelli machines.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

yeah, grouphead sort of looks like the musica

http://www.baristalab.com/nuova-simonelli-musica-lux-espresso-machine.html


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Think Victoria arduino were around before nuova simonelli by simonelli took them over,not 100% on this tho


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Available to rent from EaglesRus.com


----------

